# First fursuit! 0w0



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

So Minty has been accepted for his first fursuit commission, and I've decided to document the progress here. I'll be sharing any updates on progress as they come, all with permission from the maker: ScuppetSuits!

As much as I'd love a full suit, I'm kind of like a human radiator and if I overheat, I have a tendency to completely black out! I've settled for a partial for comfort as well as keeping cool - plus there's the added bonus of using whatever clothes I want to change his look!

First up, we have the concept artwork. This has me super stoked, and I'm very impressed with the colour matching on the furs which are to be used 




Scuppet is starting out fresh after a few years break, and Minty will be their second commission!

Find them on Twitter here!

ScuppetSuits website:
www.scuppetsuits.com

So please join me on my journey to getting my first ever fursuit!


----------



## Render (Jul 19, 2019)

I'll follow this, working on a partial myself  

As to overheating, you can ask to put vents in base under the ears or along the back of the head (under the fur), helps a lot!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 19, 2019)

Render said:


> I'll follow this, working on a partial myself
> 
> As to overheating, you can ask to put vents in base under the ears or along the back of the head (under the fur), helps a lot!


I might just do that! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 20, 2019)

Nice! I remember how excited I was seeing the in-progress pictures of my partial for Ra'ara. Without a doubt, the tail is the best part of it. My one co-worker saw the picture and she was like, "Ohh, that tail is to die for!"

Let your excitement bubble out! Your first fursuit is something you'll never forget. Whether it's good or it's bad, you'll be glad just to have it. At least that's how it was for me.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 20, 2019)

I am excited for you.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

"I'm kind of like a human radiator and if I overheat, I have a tendency to completely black out!"
Try to get some "cooler" if you're really that overheating, my hot boy. (xd)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> So Minty has been accepted for his first fursuit commission, and I've decided to document the progress here. I'll be sharing any updates on progress as they come, all with permission from the maker: ScuppetSuits!
> 
> As much as I'd love a full suit, I'm kind of like a human radiator and if I overheat, I have a tendency to completely black out! I've settled for a partial for comfort as well as keeping cool - plus there's the added bonus of using whatever clothes I want to change his look!
> 
> ...


Lucky you! I'm so glad that you could finally get a fursuit!


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jul 20, 2019)

Awesome! Ive always wanted to make my own partial or commission one, saving up money for it is hard lol


----------



## Fitch_Tiger (Jul 22, 2019)

That's awesome! I hope it turns out amazing! But I totally agree about getting a partial, if you ever want to get a body suit later on, you could always try it out.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 25, 2019)

Lucky...

Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 1, 2019)

No picture updates, but I have sent and the maker now has the trainers which are to be used in the footpaws and also tracings of my hands for the handpaws. It shouldn't be too long now before work commences 

*quick edit* I have been informed that work on Minty is hopefully due to start before next weekend!!! (weekend of the 10th &11th)


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 13, 2019)

*Progress update
*
And so head construction has begun! I was sent these pics earlier today:
  
Looking a bit funky at the moment, but we're underway at last!  Seeing how good her previous commission turned out, I have no fear that Marie will do Minty absolute justice!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Aug 13, 2019)

Ah, KD told me about your fursuit! I can’t believe that I didn’t see this thread before. I’m so happy for you, fren! I can see progress on it is well underway.


----------



## Joni (Aug 13, 2019)

OwO Nice


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 13, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Ah, KD told me about your fursuit! I can’t believe that I didn’t see this thread before. I’m so happy for you, fren! I can see progress on it is well underway.


Aww, thank you! I'll be sharing all progress updates in here 



Joni said:


> OwO Nice


Cheers, Fluffdog!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 14, 2019)

*Progress update
*
Bit more sculpting done and lower jaw added. The eyes are there to get a better idea of the overall look - Minty's eyes will be orange. :3


----------



## Joni (Aug 14, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *Progress update
> *
> Bit more sculpting done and lower jaw added. The eyes are there to get a better idea of the overall look - Minty's eyes will be orange. :3
> 
> View attachment 68183


Nicely done^w^ Nobody wants to see vertical videos >:V


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 14, 2019)

Joni said:


> Nicely done^w^ Nobody wants to see vertical videos >:V


To be fair, it was sent to me via Telegram, so I was viewing on my phone anyways!

In other news, we now have a nose!!!


----------



## Joni (Aug 14, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> To be fair, it was sent to me via Telegram, so I was viewing on my phone anyways!
> 
> In other news, we now have a nose!!!
> View attachment 68190


Yaay *boops that nose*


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 14, 2019)

this is gonna be freaking cute


----------



## Render (Aug 14, 2019)

Looking great! Keep us posted!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 15, 2019)

*Smol update
*
My eyes have been done!!!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 15, 2019)

Looking great so far!


----------



## Punji (Aug 15, 2019)

The eyes are quite cute!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 15, 2019)

Punji said:


> The eyes are quite cute!


Just wait until the head gets furred!!! I reckon I'll die of cuteness overload!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 19, 2019)

*Another head update
*
We now have a fuzzy booper, ears, a bleppy tongue and some teeths! Not long until furring of the head now!!!


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Aug 19, 2019)

He's got a booper!!


----------



## Godzilla (Aug 22, 2019)

Damn I love this!!!!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 22, 2019)

Finally, the progress has been made.
I shall be able to hug the mint cheetah in real life soon.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 26, 2019)

*Feetsies!!!
*
Just a quick share of the footpaws all ready for some fluff...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166004806617575424


----------



## Keefur (Aug 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *Feetsies!!!
> *
> Just a quick share of the footpaws all ready for some fluff...
> 
> ...


IT'S BIGFOOT!  RUN!!!  Damn... Bigfoot is really fast!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 27, 2019)

I approve of said cute-kinky-sensual-super-fun-time-murry-purry-furry-suit.


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 27, 2019)

I love the design! The colors look great. I'm excited for you : )


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 28, 2019)

*Peets update
*
The furring begins, which will be followed by shaving!



Ready for gluing and shaving!


----------



## Deathless (Aug 28, 2019)

It's looking amazing so far! I love seeing the excitement when unboxing your first fursuit head! (I cried when I unboxed mine for the first time lol)


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Aug 28, 2019)

where is my OwO'ing fursuit? :V


----------



## TR273 (Aug 28, 2019)

Looking good so far.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks for the comments, guys! It's starting to get real now!!!

Added another pic to previous post :3


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 28, 2019)

OwO


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh, a shaved kitty? Sounds kinky.


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice paw : )


----------



## Punji (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Keefur (Aug 29, 2019)

Perfect color.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 2, 2019)

*Peets and head update
*
Furring of the head has begun, and the footpaws are done as well!!!
 

I hope this works...


----------



## Massan Otter (Sep 4, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *Peets and head update
> *
> Furring of the head has begun, and the footpaws are done as well!!!
> View attachment 70082
> ...



He looks like you! Nice work...


----------



## Keefur (Sep 4, 2019)

Wow!  Those don't look clunky at all.  Cool!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 4, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> He looks like you! Nice work...


All credit goes to Marie of ScuppetSuits!
www.scuppetsuits.com



Keefur said:


> Wow!  Those don't look clunky at all.  Cool!


Size 12 (US13) feets are a bit clunky, especially when being modelled by someone who is 5'3"!!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 5, 2019)

*Head update!
*
Head now has more floof shaped and I'm told will be getting spots tomorrow!
He looks a touch creepy without his eyes!


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 5, 2019)

That's a very _fresh_, lovely fur color!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 5, 2019)

It's looking super minty!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 11, 2019)

*Head update!
*
So the fur is currently being glued down, then it will be ready for its final shave! The wait between each update I get is becoming more and more difficult!!!


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 11, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *Head update!
> *
> So the fur is currently being glued down, then it will be ready for its final shave! The wait between each update I get is becoming more and more difficult!!!
> 
> ...


My goodness, he is beautiful :3


----------



## Deathless (Sep 11, 2019)

He's looking so cute! Can't wait to see him all done! <3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 11, 2019)

There should be another update tomorrow as Marie has said she's definitely got time to continue working on him!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 18, 2019)

*Another head update!
*
The ears are now furred, so I'm just waiting for his hairdo to be done! Once the head is done, Marie will be starting on either the handpaws or tail...


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *Another head update!
> *
> The ears are now furred, so I'm just waiting for his hairdo to be done! Once the head is done, Marie will be starting on either the handpaws or tail...
> View attachment 71144 View attachment 71145


That’s beautiful <3


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Sep 18, 2019)

nice murrsuit you have there ;3


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 18, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> nice murrsuit you have there ;3



Shaddap.

And Minty, it looks awsome :3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 18, 2019)

A.random.foxxo said:


> nice murrsuit you have there ;3


 I can assure you that my Minty fursuit will be used for nothing of the sort!



AceQuorthon said:


> That’s beautiful <3





ConorHyena said:


> Shaddap.
> 
> And Minty, it looks awsome :3


Thank you guys!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *Head update!
> *
> So the fur is currently being glued down, then it will be ready for its final shave! The wait between each update I get is becoming more and more difficult!!!
> 
> ...


Can pet?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 18, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Can pet?


Pet can


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 19, 2019)

*Final head update!
*
So the head is pretty much done now. There's just the neck which needs doing to finish it off, so the next time I post a pic will be once I've received it and am wearing it! 
  
I'll give his hair a good brushing once he arrives home!


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *Final head update!
> *
> So the head is pretty much done now. There's just the neck which needs doing to finish it off, so the next time I post a pic will be once I've received it and am wearing it!
> View attachment 71296 View attachment 71297
> I'll give his hair a good brushing once he arrives home!


It's all come to a head...
Sorry.

Looks faaaaabulous!!!


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 19, 2019)

That's looking awesome.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 19, 2019)

Absolutely awesome my dude!


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 19, 2019)

I might have mentioned this already but that color is delicious! You look a lot like mint cotton candy :9


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 20, 2019)

So I got this video sent today, and I couldn't resist sharing it!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> So I got this video sent today, and I couldn't resist sharing it!!!


You look great! ^W^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> So I got this video sent today, and I couldn't resist sharing it!!!


*Starts to commence vigorous petting*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You look great! ^W^


On someone else's body XD


----------



## Deathless (Sep 20, 2019)

He looks adorable!


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 21, 2019)

Ahhh he's coming together I'm so excited for you


----------



## Glossolalia (Sep 21, 2019)

He looks so sweet and happy! I can't wait to see the whole partial when it's done


----------



## TR273 (Sep 21, 2019)

Looking good.


----------



## Tyno (Sep 21, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> So I got this video sent today, and I couldn't resist sharing it!!!


At first I was like "wait you're a girl?!?" Then I saw the part where you said the video was sent to you.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 21, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> On someone else's body XD


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 21, 2019)

Tyno said:


> At first I was like "wait you're a girl?!?" Then I saw the part where you said the video was sent to you.


Haha! Yeah, that's Marie: the lovely gal who is making Minty a reality!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 21, 2019)

Man that's so amazing! I wish I had my own fursuit ;_;


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 21, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> So I got this video sent today, and I couldn't resist sharing it!!!


Minty: *Gets an update on his fursuit*
Thread:


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 21, 2019)

Wow, cool as :0 !


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 21, 2019)

It Iooks so goood. I want to *nom* all over your head. :V


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 23, 2019)

*BEANS!!!!!!!!!!
*
The beans are ready to be stuffed with fluff and sewn together to create the handpaws!!! I've been told that the completion goal is the 30th of this month, and my final payment has been sent!!!


----------



## Keefur (Sep 24, 2019)

I can't wait for pics.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 25, 2019)

*Pawb!!!
*
First handpaw is together. It just needs a little shaving and the pads stuffing to make them all nice and puffy! Next week can't come quickly enough!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 25, 2019)

*Two pawbs!
*
Just got the following pics through as well!!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 27, 2019)

*The finished bappers!
*
Got a pic through of the little stuffing pillows for my handpaws and a wee vid too. It's amazing how much difference the stuffing makes!!!


----------



## Renneon (Sep 27, 2019)

Following the process is super fun ! This suit is looking great so far ♫
this mint color is really awesome


----------



## Keefur (Sep 27, 2019)

They have good definition.  You should always do pic poses showing pads.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *The finished bappers!
> *
> Got a pic through of the little stuffing pillows for my handpaws and a wee vid too. It's amazing how much difference the stuffing makes!!!
> 
> View attachment 71933 View attachment 71935


I bet you can't wait to smush someone's face with those big ol' paws, huh?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Sep 27, 2019)

Best of luck Minty, I think you got all FAF rooting for you


----------



## Niru the Husky (Sep 29, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *BEANS!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> The beans are ready to be stuffed with fluff and sewn together to create the handpaws!!! I've been told that the completion goal is the 30th of this month, and my final payment has been sent!!!
> View attachment 71547


If everything goes as planned, tomorrow
Tomorrow will be the day of days ^^
Can't wait... I hope I won't miss this event ! Is there a specific time ?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 29, 2019)

Aycon said:


> If everything goes as planned, tomorrow
> Tomorrow will be the day of days ^^
> Can't wait... I hope I won't miss this event ! Is there a specific time ?


I've seen and approved the pattern for the tail. Hopefully Marie will be able to get it finished tomorrow and sent my way on Tuesday. If all goes well, I should have him in time for #fursuitfriday


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 1, 2019)

Oh my minty, I had NO IDEA you were getting a fursuit!!! CONGRATS!!
*Hugs*


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2019)

Ohh Nice \^w^/


----------



## Keefur (Oct 1, 2019)

Fursuits are hot.  This will be Minty after wearing his suit for half an hour.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 1, 2019)

Besides the heat stroke it will be a good way to lose weight.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 1, 2019)

*Tail time!
*
We now have an tail!!!
 
There has been a slight delay - When I gave my wrist measurement, it just so happens to be the same as Marie's (I have very thin wrists!). She forgot to compensate for my giant man hands on the cuffs for the handpaws, so she just needs to resize the cuffs and add some extra material on them.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 1, 2019)

*Tail finished!
*
Now it's just the adjustment on the handpaws I'm waiting for then he'll be on his way to me!!!


----------



## WhiteVixen. (Oct 1, 2019)

Minty is coming out absolutely gorgeous!! That nose, those puffy paws, I love them!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 1, 2019)

We're still on course for this weeks #fursuitfriday! It'll be close, as the parcel should arrive ON Friday!

Paws have been adjusted, she's just now making a traditional con badge for me too  Tomorrow sorting the packaging, then 24hr delivery on Thursday!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 2, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *Tail finished!
> *
> Now it's just the adjustment on the handpaws I'm waiting for then he'll be on his way to me!!!
> View attachment 72212


NOM THAT TAIL! <3


----------



## Keefur (Oct 2, 2019)

I am so happy for you!


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope you have fun and keep cool drink lots of  H2O


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 5, 2019)

*He's cussin' finished!!!
*
So I gave Marie a few extra days to get pics and a vid for her website. After seeing them, my excitement is uncontrollable!!!








 
Only a couple of days to wait now!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 5, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *He's cussin' finished!!!
> *
> So I gave Marie a few extra days to get pics and a vid for her website. After seeing them, my excitement is uncontrollable!!!
> 
> ...


He's perfect!
Also gives you more excuses to wag your butt, huh?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 5, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Fursuits are hot.  This will be Minty after wearing his suit for half an hour.
> View attachment 72202


I KNEW that Minty was made out of mint chocolate chip ice cream!!!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 5, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *He's cussin' finished!!!
> *
> So I gave Marie a few extra days to get pics and a vid for her website. After seeing them, my excitement is uncontrollable!!!
> 
> ...


I absolutely love it!


----------



## TR273 (Oct 5, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *He's cussin' finished!!!
> *
> So I gave Marie a few extra days to get pics and a vid for her website. After seeing them, my excitement is uncontrollable!!!
> 
> ...


Why does it smell like exploded mint ice-cream in here?

Looks really nice Minty.  Are you planning to wear it to any con's?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 5, 2019)

God, I want a fursuit of my own now :c


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 5, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Why does it smell like exploded mint ice-cream in here?
> 
> Looks really nice Minty.  Are you planning to wear it to any con's?


I'm looking at booking ConFuzzled when registration opens on Friday. I've been debating Scotiacon as well. I have family who live in West Linton, so I could visit them too


----------



## TR273 (Oct 5, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I'm looking at booking ConFuzzled when registration opens on Friday. I've been debating Scotiacon as well. I have family who live in West Linton, so I could visit them too


Nice! Would that be this year's Scotiacon or next year's?


----------



## Joni (Oct 5, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *He's cussin' finished!!!
> *
> So I gave Marie a few extra days to get pics and a vid for her website. After seeing them, my excitement is uncontrollable!!!
> 
> ...


Aww, looks awesome^w^ Very Nice!!!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 5, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *He's cussin' finished!!!
> *
> So I gave Marie a few extra days to get pics and a vid for her website. After seeing them, my excitement is uncontrollable!!!
> 
> ...


Really nice.  Here's a little trick I learned.  If you have a sewn seam that you don't want to show, you can take a dental pick and "lift" the fur fibers that got trapped by the sewing process.  they will hide the seam.  It takes a while and it takes patience to do it.


----------



## Niru the Husky (Oct 5, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *He's cussin' finished!!!
> *
> So I gave Marie a few extra days to get pics and a vid for her website. After seeing them, my excitement is uncontrollable!!!
> 
> ...


Man I love this colors uwu 
Just perfect


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 6, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Nice! Would that be this year's Scotiacon or next year's?


Most likely next year. When is it, out of interest?


----------



## TR273 (Oct 6, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Most likely next year. When is it, out of interest?


It's mid November, this year's is the weekend the 15th - 17th (not that that date has been burned into my mind for the last six months or anything )


----------



## Keefur (Oct 6, 2019)

I would love to go to a British con some day.  When you suit, I want to see lots of pics.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 6, 2019)

*Almost there...
*
So everything is boxed and ready to go. I have some extras too - a traditional badge which Marie made for me, and a peppermint fursuit spray with my very own custom label which will be used on any re-orders!!! (She's an insanely talented girl!!!)


----------



## TR273 (Oct 6, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 72701 View attachment 72699 View attachment 72700 *Almost there...
> *
> So everything is boxed and ready to go. I have some extras too - a traditional badge which Marie made for me, and a peppermint fursuit spray with my very own custom label which will be used on any re-orders!!! (She's an insanely talented girl!!!)


You will be getting many hugs.
(Here's a virtual one for the time being 
*Hugs* )


----------



## Ghostbird (Oct 8, 2019)

Looks amazing


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 8, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> View attachment 72700


Ohhh, a peppermint fursuit spray!! Dude you'll most probably give the best hugs there


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 9, 2019)

Oh, isn't that just lovely?!
Super happy for you, congrats. 
Looks like he came out beautifully!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 9, 2019)

*He's here!!!
*
Here's the tweet I put out earlier. I'll share more pics after I finish at work 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181975516116590593


----------



## TR273 (Oct 9, 2019)

*Gives you a big ol' hug*

*And Boops the snoot*


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 9, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *He's here!!!
> *
> Here's the tweet I put out earlier. I'll share more pics after I finish at work
> 
> ...


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *dances with you*
♫
Lamba lamba lamba lambada
Lamba lamba lamba lambada 
♫

Enjoy yourself _*very hard*_ and post loads of pics in suit!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 9, 2019)

I did take a quick selfie before I went to work


----------



## Flauschwurm (Oct 10, 2019)

He looks SO cute!!! I‘m happy for you <3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 11, 2019)

*#fursuitfriday
*
Made my first #fursuitfriday post on twitter  Suiting in suit!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182574255499890688


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 11, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *#fursuitfriday
> *
> Made my first #fursuitfriday post on twitter  Suiting in suit!
> 
> ...


Looking great Minty!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 11, 2019)

Very suave.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 20, 2019)

BOOP!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 21, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> BOOP!!!


:0 Big!! *smushes snoot*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 21, 2019)

Atta boi minty, looking great :3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 25, 2019)

It's #fursuitfriday time again!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187586512625512449


----------



## Keefur (Oct 25, 2019)

I want to see *MORE* pics.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 25, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I want to see *MORE* pics.


Minty likes spicy noodles!!!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 25, 2019)

That's certainly more. lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 25, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Minty likes spicy noodles!!!
> View attachment 73865


N'aww. Cute kat boi. ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 30, 2019)

Okay, so it isn't my fursuit but I need to share the adorableness somewhere...
Today I received this little guy which I commissioned from @Khei (MarbledKitsu on the main site). The details, colours, everything is just so damn cute!!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 1, 2019)

It's Friday.. !

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190284484765274112


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 8, 2019)

Another #fursuitfriday done...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192707771126439936


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 9, 2019)

I fucking love minty


----------



## Unchain-Utopia (Nov 9, 2019)

Oh my stars, that is just too damned adorable! I want to hug Minty too!


----------



## Dream_Merchant (Nov 9, 2019)

Thank you for taking us on the journey! It was awesome to see him come to life


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 9, 2019)

Scuppet did an awesome job bringing you to life, Minty!

You're a tasty looking kitty!

Can't wait to find out, as it appears we'll be drinking by the pool together!

www.furaffinity.net: FREE ART RAFFLE! by ExtinguishedHope


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 9, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Scuppet did an awesome job bringing you to life, Minty!
> 
> You're a tasty looking kitty!
> 
> ...


Hehe, yes! I did see this. Should be interesting to see the comic once it's done ^.^ Oh, and thanks for the compliments!

Same goes for the others whom have recently posted - thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## AngelwolfUK (Nov 12, 2019)

That's a great suit, and I adore the colours!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 12, 2019)

You look adorable!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 15, 2019)

Another Friday has passed us by...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195389877480759296


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 15, 2019)

*boops*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 29, 2019)

I missed last week, so here's one for this...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200478727316086784


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

I like your fursuit!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 29, 2019)

BubbaDuckChanchi said:


> I like your fursuit!


Thank you!


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

your welcome!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey, I noticed that you didn't ever upload any pics of your fursuit to your FA page...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 3, 2019)

That's a must. Minty, you gotta show all your watchers your adorable suit on the main site!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's a must. Minty, you gotta show all your watchers your adorable suit on the main site!


Hehe, especially 'cos Minty's watchers got to see the WIP and not the finished product.
Hehee, it's such a cute fursuit. Share it! ^W^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 3, 2019)

I will after I finish work later tonight.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 3, 2019)

I want to see you dance. Don't make me get my BB gun. I will shoot at your feeets.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 4, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I want to see you dance. Don't make me get my BB gun. I will shoot at your feeets.


I don't do dancing...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 4, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I don't do dancing...



Yeah, I don't, either.
But I do do minty cheets


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 4, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Yeah, I don't, either.
> But I do do minty cheets


⁰w⁰

Oh yeah, I uploaded my pics on my FA main account :3c


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 5, 2019)

A fursuit has a weird way of turning anybody into a dancer!

Especially after a few pints!

Here's to many more Fursuit Fridays!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 11, 2020)

I've not done one for a while, but here's a slightly late #fursuitfriday. Once I've taken him to some meets/cons I'll be able to get more frequent pics 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215861451455332353


----------



## Tyno (Jan 11, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I've not done one for a while, but here's a slightly late #fursuitfriday. Once I've taken him to some meets/cons I'll be able to get more frequent pics
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215861451455332353


is that a pewdiepie gaming chair!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 11, 2020)

Tyno said:


> is that a pewdiepie gaming chair!


LOL, nooooo. It's a racing cockpit from GT Omega Racing.

32" monitor and a full 5.1 surround sound system mounted to it along with my Fanatec CSL wheel and pedal setup.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 11, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> LOL, nooooo. It's a racing cockpit from GT Omega Racing.
> 
> 32" monitor and a full 5.1 surround sound system mounted to it along with my Fanatec CSL wheel and pedal setup.


oh... just remember the chair is $399.99 and that's a good price.


----------



## A.random.foxxo (Jan 11, 2020)

owo


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 11, 2020)

So super cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 12, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> LOL, nooooo. It's a racing cockpit from GT Omega Racing.
> 
> 32" monitor and a full 5.1 surround sound system mounted to it along with my Fanatec CSL wheel and pedal setup.



Sweet setup!

Also, getting back to our comic page: www.furaffinity.net: Comic Page #9 Raffle Winners (Slot One And Two) by ExtinguishedHope

Looks like we've overindulged in that bottle of JD's, and are feeling flirty!

Wonder what your boy, @Zugai, thinks of that!?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 12, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Sweet setup!
> 
> Also, getting back to our comic page: www.furaffinity.net: Comic Page #9 Raffle Winners (Slot One And Two) by ExtinguishedHope
> 
> ...


Hehe, as long as nothing happens he's fine with a bit of harmless flirting


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 13, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Hehe, as long as nothing happens he's fine with a bit of harmless flirting



Don't know how harmless it is, as it appears I'm crushing on you pretty hard!

And where's that paw gonna end up..........!?

Just 2 bros chillin' in a hot tub though!

More Fridays ahead!


----------



## pandepix (Jan 20, 2020)

Omg, your suit looks so good!!!!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 20, 2020)

pandepix said:


> Omg, your suit looks so good!!!!!


 Thank you!


----------



## CaregiverShade (Jan 31, 2020)

That suit is so cute!! Very cool reading all the progress posts. Shows just how hard it is to contain excitement for such a fun thing to have.

_One day~ _:'3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 31, 2020)

CaregiverShade said:


> That suit is so cute!! Very cool reading all the progress posts. Shows just how hard it is to contain excitement for such a fun thing to have.
> 
> _One day~ _:'3


Thank you!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 7, 2020)

It's been a while...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225649538993512448


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 7, 2020)

And another one for good measure!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225794319770058754


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 7, 2020)

Yo Minty!

Just wanted to say that if you ever wanted to add in a bodysuit sometime, their's really good products to stay cool!

UNDERARMOUR is a fantastic product! Without it, I overheated in my suit in less than 10 minutes, but with it, I've gone for over an hour without needing a break!

And on a windy day at the park, I was actually cold and shivering a bit! That was a surprise!

Or their's sports vests you can put ice packs in to keep cool as well!

And drinking a couple glasses of water before suiting will help you go longer as well, to replace the water lost through sweat!

And I've found that with light activity, like just walking around an air conditioned Hotel, you barely get hot after some practice!

Its really when you're outside on hot days and dancing that you need regular cool breaks!

So, depending on the activities, you could wear it as either a full or partial!


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 7, 2020)

Under armour is great, for more than fursuiting too.

It's great to wear under body armour too for temperature control.


----------



## Nítho (Feb 11, 2020)

Your fursuit is awesome and it is made so well! It's very cute. I also like Minty's colors.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 11, 2020)

Nítho said:


> Your fursuit is awesome and it is made so well! It's very cute. I also like Minty's colors.


 Aww, shucks! Thank you!!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 21, 2020)

It's friday, and Minty has a new accessory to show off 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230720100132540416


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 20, 2020)

It's been a whole month!!! Time to show off my new plushy prop:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240921680979075073
:3c


----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 27, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I've not done one for a while, but here's a slightly late #fursuitfriday. Once I've taken him to some meets/cons I'll be able to get more frequent pics
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215861451455332353


What a wicked racing setup! Love the suit too!


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

i wish i could have a fur suit,


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 28, 2020)

FurryFelix said:


> What a wicked racing setup! Love the suit too!


Hehe, thank you 



UwUCarlaUwU said:


> i wish i could have a fur suit,


There's so much time yet! I've only been part of the fandom for a year, but you've started almost 20 years younger than I did 
You'll get there eventually


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 10, 2020)

Thought I'd do another #fursuitfriday while I'm off work and it's easter time 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248654022409703427


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 25, 2020)

New t-shirt from my fursuit maker!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253573975600439296


----------

